# Link Belting



## don-tucker (Nov 18, 2009)

When I bought my lathe it had link belting to the spindle pully,it's a Myford Super 7, it is in new condition but slips like mad,I have degreased the pulleys,anyone else had this,I have increased the tension.Should I change to an ordinary belt.
Don


----------



## rake60 (Nov 18, 2009)

My experience with link belting was as a quick emergency fix to get the machine 
running again until the proper replacement belt could be acquired.
They are great for that and very handy to keep around the shop.

They are direction sensitive. If it is installed backwards it will not grip at all.
You would still be better off with a regular belt.

Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you ,I will turn it around and give it a try,but still get a proper one.
Don


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 19, 2009)

Don, like Rick said, turn it around and give it a try.

I've been running one of the link belts on my ML7 for a couple of years and have absolutely no problems with it. It just runs slightly noisier than a normal belt.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes ,certainly seems better,I now have the the big bit of the link leading,thank you both 
Don


----------

